

Postgres.app - xvirk
http://postgresapp.com/

======
mark_l_watson
I used to build from source, or use homebrew, but in the last year or so I
have used this project. A large thanks to the developers. I now use a similar
Mac app for Haskell also - simply more convenient.

------
hackerboos
Upgrading is painful. You'll have to jump on the command line, dump, install
new version, import. At which point, you might as well use `homebrew`.

